# Royal Holiday club



## Traverse (Mar 15, 2008)

Am I the only person on earth who is not unhappy with my membership in RHC?  When you look online all you see are people complaining about it, but it's been OK for me.  We bought a 15,000 point membership back in 2004.  We roll our points over and use two years' worth in order to get better rooms/longer stays. The resorts are nice and we have a good time.  You have to book well in advance to get what you want.  We paid the special assessment fee after Hurricane Wilma, but in exchange we got a week in Cozumel without using our points. 

I've had a few minor problems, but they were always fixed with a phone call or two.  A small hassle, but nothing worse than what I've dealt with other times with other companies. Most of the people I've dealt with there have been polite and helpful.

I just signed up to go to Puerto Vallarta for a free stay, again without using my points, to listen to an "informational presentation" about our membership.  We're also supposed to get another free vacation and a free cruise (buy one get one), plus 5000 additional points.  I'm skeptical about those, and I'm sure we're in for a sales pitch.  However, even if we walk away from the sales pitch without getting the additional freebies, the free stay in Puerto Vallarta is a good deal. Has anyone else taken them up on this offer?  If so, what are they trying to sell?


----------



## NEVacationer (Mar 24, 2008)

Traverse said:


> Am I the only person on earth who is not unhappy with my membership in RHC?  When you look online all you see are people complaining about it, but it's been OK for me.  We bought a 15,000 point membership back in 2004.  We roll our points over and use two years' worth in order to get better rooms/longer stays. The resorts are nice and we have a good time.  You have to book well in advance to get what you want.  We paid the special assessment fee after Hurricane Wilma, but in exchange we got a week in Cozumel without using our points.
> 
> I've had a few minor problems, but they were always fixed with a phone call or two.  A small hassle, but nothing worse than what I've dealt with other times with other companies. Most of the people I've dealt with there have been polite and helpful.
> 
> I just signed up to go to Puerto Vallarta for a free stay, again without using my points, to listen to an "informational presentation" about our membership.  We're also supposed to get another free vacation and a free cruise (buy one get one), plus 5000 additional points.  I'm skeptical about those, and I'm sure we're in for a sales pitch.  However, even if we walk away from the sales pitch without getting the additional freebies, the free stay in Puerto Vallarta is a good deal. Has anyone else taken them up on this offer?  If so, what are they trying to sell?



Traverse,
Royal Holiday is certainly a reputable company - they have been in the business for 25 years.  I am working with them and they have many long-term customers - over 67,000 to date.  Which RH Resorts have you enjoyed the most?


----------



## salpal (Mar 25, 2008)

I have 110000 points and love RHC Weve been to Italy and all over the US and mexico. We will be in Cancun for 3 weeks starting the 26th of April. Never had a problem getting what I want.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 25, 2008)

Look in the TUG section called Point Systems Discussions for more Royal Holiday discussions.  Happy and unhappy members alike meet up over there.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 25, 2008)

I have pm'd the moderator and asked them to move this to the correct board


----------



## Dave M (Mar 25, 2008)

Done! Thanks for asking!


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Dave....
I am also exploring this ownership as it seems to have the flexibiliy I want at this time in my 'travel life'.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmm, why am I suspicious of this thread?  Two new members, both guests, registered within about a week of each other and posting within a week or so of registering, having a "conversation"?

Maybe I'm just being overly suspicious, but it sure looks like someone's pimping for RHC.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 25, 2008)

In any event, in case this is a legit post, you will find that most of the people who dislike RHC post about the lies that their salespeople told at the time of sale.  When I first bought RHC about 8 years or so ago, all you could find was negative postings and threats of class action lawsuits.  Very vocal whiners out there about RHC.  However, when I looked at the complaints, they were almost all about the lies and duplicitous sales methods of the organization, which are not any worse than many other timeshare sales organizations out there.

You can go to many great places with your RHC membership.  Their administration is screwed up and you can't trust anything that they tell you on the phone.  Often they will say whatever they think will get you off the phone faster, whether true or not.  It is hard to get confirmations from them, and sometimes they will "forget" the fact that you've already paid them, and make you pay twice, regardless of the proof you have.

But, overall, you can get to some great places at reasonable prices, even with the extra payments, so I'm satisfied with them.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 25, 2008)

Traverse said:


> If so, what are they trying to sell?



Clearly, they are going to try to sell you more points.  Or, if you have a week, they will try to sell you a conversion to points.  Don't bite.  The interest in RHC is virtually worthless on the resale market, even if they tell you that you can rent it out, or that it is worth the $20,000 or so they will charge you.  If you can resell your interest for a penny a point, then that is about market.  Remember that if you are considering buying from them.


----------



## caribbean (Mar 25, 2008)

Like any other TS, my advice is to never never never buy from the developer. I bought my two weeks resale and have been very happy using it. Got the remaining contract for a great LOW price. RHC leaves a lot to be desired when it comes to providing paperwork and other general administration. Pay all of your maintenance fees by computer, print and keep at least one copy of the paperwork forever. But I have to say the Customer Service Staff has been very cooperative and helpful when I am booking reservations. For what I paid, it has been a steal.


----------



## abc31 (Mar 25, 2008)

I am also very happy with my Royal Holiday Club membership.  I bought resale, so there was no big investment.  As far as the "free" stays though, I believe all of the resorts that you said they put you in for free are all inclusive resorts.  I would be surprised if they waived the all inclusive fee.  And that is a great way for them to make some money during slow periods.

As far as customer service goes, I have also found the agents to be polite and helpful.  However, I have been given wrong info in regard to room types.  

All in all I am happy and presently looking for more points...resale of course.


----------



## Blondie (Mar 25, 2008)

Boy those top two posts look suspicious, especially the second one. If RHC is watching perhaps they can clean up their act regarding their bookkeeping snafus. They are a disaster at every turn and their record keeping is abysmal.


----------



## NEVacationer (Apr 3, 2008)

Hoc said:


> In any event, in case this is a legit post, you will find that most of the people who dislike RHC post about the lies that their salespeople told at the time of sale.  When I first bought RHC about 8 years or so ago, all you could find was negative postings and threats of class action lawsuits.  Very vocal whiners out there about RHC.  However, when I looked at the complaints, they were almost all about the lies and duplicitous sales methods of the organization, which are not any worse than many other timeshare sales organizations out there.
> 
> You can go to many great places with your RHC membership.  Their administration is screwed up and you can't trust anything that they tell you on the phone.  Often they will say whatever they think will get you off the phone faster, whether true or not.  It is hard to get confirmations from them, and sometimes they will "forget" the fact that you've already paid them, and make you pay twice, regardless of the proof you have.
> 
> But, overall, you can get to some great places at reasonable prices, even with the extra payments, so I'm satisfied with them.



You make a valid point, Hoc.  A majority of Royal Holiday members like you are happy with their vacations.  The company is working on improving their customer service and sales process to make the overall experience more enjoyable for RH members.  

You and others (like salpal) have posted about great vacations you’ve had - what do you like best about RHC?


----------



## Blondie (Apr 4, 2008)

What Tuggers like BEST about RHC is that you can buy points packages on ebay for about a buck or so. Sometimes, big packages go for a few hundred but the "happy" users of RHC that you may find here did NOT get taken to the cleaners by buying from them directly. So, 'fess up NEVacationer, in what capacity are you affiliated with them?


----------



## drguy (Apr 4, 2008)

marinalyut said:


> Quote of original ad deleted - MG



A quick study on eBay shows that it ought to be worth anywhere from 5 cents (winning bid for 5 6,000 point accounts) to $11.00 (2 15,000 point accounts).
pm me if interested.
Thanks.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 5, 2008)

marinalyut said:


> Quote of original ad deleted - MG


Welcome to TUG   ....as the previous poster stated, your membership on the resale market is worth under $100.

So forget about selling and instead, learn to use your ownership.

You can take some very nice trips every year or go to Europe every other year by carrying over your points.

Do a search on this board for 'royal holiday' or 'RHC' and see how people use this ownership.
You actually might want to look into buying another 30,000 points resale (for under $1,000 including closing costs) and combine the 2 ownerships for $500.
Owning 60,000 points will give u many more options.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 5, 2008)

drguy said:


> A quick study on eBay shows that it ought to be worth anywhere from 5 cents (winning bid for 5 6,000 point accounts) to $11.00 (2 15,000 point accounts).
> pm me if interested.
> Thanks.



I think that you're understating the value a bit.  A 30,000-point package is realistically worth about $500 to $750.


----------



## drguy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hoc said:


> I think that you're understating the value a bit.  A 30,000-point package is realistically worth about $500 to $750.



Those were quotes from eBay auctions that had been completed recently.  Most ended at 1 cent for the auction.
Guy


----------



## Jya-Ning (Apr 6, 2008)

drguy said:


> Those were quotes from eBay auctions that had been completed recently.  Most ended at 1 cent for the auction.
> Guy



You need to add resort transfer cost and closing cost.  It has been a while since those cost are free to buyer.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Hoc (Apr 6, 2008)

drguy said:


> Those were quotes from eBay auctions that had been completed recently.  Most ended at 1 cent for the auction.
> Guy



When a postcard company sells a timeshare on ebay, and closing costs are $500, it is worth $500 even if it closes for a penny.


----------



## drguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Hoc said:


> When a postcard company sells a timeshare on ebay, and closing costs are $500, it is worth $500 even if it closes for a penny.


Many had a 0.00 closing cost.
Oh well.  I don't own, so doesn't impact me.  I was merely passing on information.
Guy


----------



## kekemad (Jul 10, 2008)

Blondie said:


> What Tuggers like BEST about RHC is that you can buy points packages on ebay for about a buck or so. Sometimes, big packages go for a few hundred but the "happy" users of RHC that you may find here did NOT get taken to the cleaners by buying from them directly. So, 'fess up NEVacationer, in what capacity are you affiliated with them?



Hi Blondie,   My first post, just signed in to TUG. I looked for Royal Holiday, because I purchased 30,000 points in Mexico 10 years ago. I have to say NO PROBLEM. I do book early, and never had a problem going where I want to go. It looks like folks are bitter because they got talked into something they may not have done without the high sell job.  I'm Happy


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 10, 2008)

you're right - booking and planning early is key, but that is really true for any vacation.

For checking out RHC's options these days, Flickr (the photo sharing site) is the best place to see what different resorts look like ahead of time.

they have a flickr page here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/royalholidayvacation/
Anyone else posting photos up there too?


----------



## Hoc (Jul 11, 2008)

OK, guys.  You don't need to shill for the company.  There are many of us here that are happy with our RHC interest, but we recognize the significant administrative problems with the organization.  We will be honest with anyone who asks about RHC, and we will tell them that it can be a very valuable property to own.  But the downsides are significant, and for anyone that wants a "warm and fuzzy" feeling from their company, RHC is not for them.  They have become better about giving online confirmations, but you still have a lot of phone reps who give misinformation and who will say whatever they have to in order to get you off the phone.  They still will occasionally double bill you for your annual fees, and there are other problems.

But, honestly.  No posts in the 4 months since you initially posted in this thread?  And this thread is your only posting?  It really looks like you are an RHC shill.  We don't need that here, we do talk about the good things with RHC, and you will not generate more interest by shilling for the company on this BBS.


----------



## reddiablosv (Jul 13, 2008)

*30K RHC Credits*

I bought my membership via ebay several years ago and I cannot complain.  I have used or rented, 2 weeks London, 2 weeks Paris, 2 weeks Rome, one week Bahamas without difficulty.  Yes I reserved early.... but I got exactly the unit I wanted and the week I wanted.   I think my total purchase price was about $1500 including the closing costs, and I know you can get it even cheaper today, but......  I am satisfied with a good deal!!   You miss to much holding out for a great deal!  IMHO, Ben


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 24, 2008)

Good to hear, reddia.  You seem to 'get it' - just reserve early, plan it out, and you can get a really good deal.  It sounds like you got a nice low price on your points.

I was wondering - have you used their Assist Card?  Just came out in a press release here: http://www.royal-holiday-pressroom.com/press_release.php


----------



## Blondie (Jul 24, 2008)

You're killing me- how could he have used it if the press release you shamelessly advertise just came out yesterday? RHC can't get out of their own way in terms or record keeping so this is funny- letting them handle traveling problems??? My sides are splitting. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 25, 2008)

The assist card has been around for years, so I am just curious if anyone was using it yet.  There are certainly RHC members out there now that had the card before this partnership.  I am actually quite glad that you read the press release - is there anything that you would add or change to the news release site?


----------



## chap7 (Jul 25, 2008)

NEVacationer said:


> The assist card has been around for years, so I am just curious if anyone was using it yet.  There are certainly RHC members out there now that had the card before this partnership.  I am actually quite glad that you read the press release - is there anything that you would add or change to the news release site?



Why do you ask?  Are you able to add or change the news release site?


----------



## Blondie (Jul 25, 2008)

Chap7-I think we all know the answer to that... 
Besides, I made my feelings clear about giving RHC any MORE control over my vacationing needs. So, Nevactioner, while we are on the subject, why is RHC so totally screwed up anyway? Folks here consistently report problems with their accounts and I myself, finally resorted to a BBB complaint two years ago because RHC kept billing me for the previous owners PAID IN FULL loan and they crossed the line when Concord financial deducted payments I did not owe from an credit card they were not authorized to deduct anything from. Slimely to be sure but they finally fixed it after I send out about a gazillion registered letters. And, just this week as I attempted rezzies for next year my acct, which had all the maint fees paid in full for 2009 way back in April, reflected a balance due of $990 for maint fees. To date I have never heard of a single financial error on RHC's part that was actually in favor of the owner! So, the idea that they can handle even more responsibility is laughable.


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 25, 2008)

chap7 said:


> Why do you ask?  Are you able to add or change the news release site?



I would certainly be happy to provide feedback to the news release site team.  The idea of the newsroom is to communicate openly with current and potential RHC members.  And Royal Holiday is trying to make it fun - with the photo contest and community features like that.

Do you have any input on it?


----------



## Blondie (Jul 26, 2008)

Why, then, don't they post, on a "news" link, new resorts added, resorts gone, or any other changes in their resort lineup? People are interested in that for sure, as well as correct/up-to-date/accurate account info, and, perhaps, a more liberal reservations policy which does not penalize you if you decide to change something well in advance.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 30, 2008)

I only had a very minor issue with the reservation from Jerseygirl but some mexican RHC members had issues checking into the Nell Gwynn House today.  Interestingly enough, they mentioned that they also have a reservation at 2 Hyde Park via RHC and I thought 2 Hyde Park was out of the RHC lineup for London.


----------

